# Where are the acoustics ??



## gstring (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all.:wave:

I am surprised that there are only a few acoustics for sale on this site. Is this an electric guitar hang out ?

daniel


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I think if you find the right acoustic you hang onto it. I have a lot of acoustics that I put in rotation so they all get played. I have a few that I might sell soon (Martin D-35 and D-42E) but the market is really soft so I've been hanging onto them longer than I thought.


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

gstring said:


> Hi all.:wave:
> 
> I am surprised that there are only a few acoustics for sale on this site. Is this an electric guitar hang out ?
> 
> daniel


Hi, Yes, I am an acoustic guy and I feel the same way. No interest in electric at all. It would be interesting to see how many acoustic people there are on this site. I posted a while back how frustrating it was for me to go to the buy/sell section and have to sort through all the electrical stuff to get to the acoustic guitars. Very few!

My two cents! Cheers,
Tom


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Problem is you can post all the acoustics you want for sale and no one even responds to your ad.

But if one of this forum's stars posts an overpriced electric,everyone is gaga over it.


----------



## TimelessInst (Apr 4, 2012)

We're here to try and change that mindset. There are people who get excited about acoustics, maybe we're a smaller community, but not extinct. Sites like this are dependent on the people who post in them. So if you want to see the acoustic community grow, keep hanging out here. I'm always up for a conversation about anything guitar related and I try to be on here a couple times a day. (feel free to go gaga over our guitars too!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

I like the four acoustics I have. I have no intention of ever selling them.
Electrics are a little more difficult to bond with. Hence, that's why we
see more of them for sale. IMO.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been on here for a while. This forum has traditionally always been much more focused on electric guitar than acoustic. I do enjoy discussing acoustics on occasion, but I find the Acoustic Guitar Forum is the place to go if you want to really discuss/buy/sell acoustic guitars.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It seems to be true that electrics get dealt more. It also seems to be a trend that owners of multiple guitars will more often have more electrics than acoustics.

I'm primarily an acoustic player, though I gig more on electric and own more electrics at the moment. Acoustics stay in the collection longer, probably because most of them were custom orders.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Just my 2 cents, but I think acoustics are a harder thing to buy/sell when shipping is involved. Cheaper ones its often not worth the price to ship (they'll sell on local kijiji pretty easily...) and the higher end ones are usually unique enough that I'd like to play before I buy, and then shipping can be an issue (not if you pack well, but they're usually more fragile than an electric). Places like this also draw people who want electric gear - not just guitars but amps and pedals... And that might be one of the reasons it's so much harder. I've got a few good acoustics that I love, don't plan on selling them but I'm always willing to show them off!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have and like and play both. However, there is more to electric guitars, their accessories and systems that go with them, so it's natural that their is more interest and discussion about electric guitars. Other guitar forums are similar but perhaps a bit more activity on the acoustic side of things.


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Granted there are other sites that cater to the acoustic guitar, but being Canadian and this being a Canadian site, I joined because of that and also in the hopes of finding that illusive Seagull Artist Mosaic CW FolK QII that I lust after! I think and hope that this site has the unique Canadian bond that the other North American Acoustic sites don't have. If I were to find the guitar I am looking for, yes, shipping would be an issue, so local or close enough for pick up and to see in person before buying is a huge benefit. We are putting a huge amount of trust in people we really don't know when you purchase unseen other than photos and relying on hopefully honest descriptions. I think I can trust fellow Canadians! Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

3whiterag said:


> Granted there are other sites that cater to the acoustic guitar, but being Canadian and this being a Canadian site, I joined because of that and also in the hopes of finding that illusive Seagull Artist Mosaic CW FolK QII that I lust after! I think and hope that this site has the unique Canadian bond that the other North American Acoustic sites don't have. If I were to find the guitar I am looking for, yes, shipping would be an issue, so local or close enough for pick up and to see in person before buying is a huge benefit. We are putting a huge amount of trust in people we really don't know when you purchase unseen other than photos and relying on hopefully honest descriptions. I think I can trust fellow Canadians! Cheers,
> Tom


Don't bet on it. There are scammers in every country, city, town and village.


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Don't bet on it. There are scammers in every country, city, town and village.


You have shattered my illusion!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

3whiterag said:


> You have shattered my illusion!


I'm sorry for being a realist.


----------

